# Wood prices seem to be jumping in NH



## NH_Wood (Jan 14, 2012)

Checked prices for wood in NH on CL (I'm always toying with the idea of selling a little). Prices seems to be heading up as the season progresses. Lots of ads on CL for up to $300/cord and a lot more between $260 and $290 per cord - a lot of the ads include a delivery charge on top of the wood cost. I guess it's a seller market at this time of year. Cheers!


----------



## nate379 (Jan 14, 2012)

Youch!  At those prices fuel oil is sounding quite cheap!


----------



## FGZ (Jan 14, 2012)

Yep I'm seeing the same thing on N Shore MA. I was surprised to see the "pre-season" prices (~$250/cord) advertised through Oct/Nov. After that has been the slow creep up, pretty close to the prices you're seeing.  I've been ignoring the specific prices since I know good and well I'm not buying any this late in the season - I'll cut more pallets instead!


----------



## Wood Duck (Jan 14, 2012)

I am looking out back at those 2+ cord piles and thinking that for $600 apiece I'd sell a few. It is seasoned firewood - honest!


----------



## maxed_out (Jan 14, 2012)

wow wee.  thats pretty high.  I would have guessed with the milder winter so far prices might be down.


----------



## bogydave (Jan 14, 2012)

$250 for birch & sometimes added delivery charges.
More folks burning now, they should have had the wood already though, tough to believe any delivered now is dry enough to burn well.
Makes what wood you have ""money in the bank""


----------



## Vanskills (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't buy wood but you can get it for 100 a cord here in colorado, it's pine, only real available wood here


----------



## katwillny (Jan 14, 2012)

Its 195 to 250 here in lower NY state. I have been doing a lot of scrounging lately. Its not financially sound to pay 250 per cord, might as well heat with gas. I hope I have purchased my last cord as I have scrounged about 1.5 cords in my car on my way to and from work.


----------



## KarlP (Jan 14, 2012)

And yet for those who live 10 miles south and are thinking ahead, prices are dropping.  Six to seven cord log length is $450 delivered.

http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/mat/2777241487.html


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 14, 2012)

The guys claiming to have dry stuff here have raised their prices to from $175ish to $200-$225 cord delivered.  Green pickup is still in the $100-$120 range.  If I could get $300/cord delivered for dry under a roof wood, I would probably sell 6 or 7 cord this weekend.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 14, 2012)

KarlP said:
			
		

> And yet for those who live 10 miles south and are thinking ahead, prices are dropping.  Six to seven cord log length is $450 delivered.
> 
> http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/mat/2777241487.html



If I could get decent logs delivered at max $75 an honest cord, I would seriously consider giving up scrounging.


----------



## Dune (Jan 14, 2012)

Prices are still low compared to last year.


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 14, 2012)

Dune said:
			
		

> Prices are still low compared to last year.



Dune - what did you see prices get up to last year?

Solar - yes, if I could find a good supplier of cheap grapple loads, I think I'd start selling enough dry wood to buy the load and stop scrounging (spend time cutting at home and save the wear and tear on my truck and body). I think I might be able to get 5 years ahead by end of next fall - if so, I might try selling a year's worth to buy a grapple load.

Cheers!


----------



## peakbagger (Jan 14, 2012)

Enjoy the cheap prices now, Once the Berlin Biomass gets running in 2013, wood is going to get expensive as they have to run and pretty much can pay whatever they need to.


----------



## thinkxingu (Jan 14, 2012)

In my part of NH, $300 is about right for 'seasoned' this time of year.  Even scrounging's gettin' hard 'cause people think their wood is gold--I see a ton of those "I've got two oak trees hanging over my power wires and childrens' bedrooms that you can have for free if you drop them, take all the brush, and install new pads and rotors in my son's 1964 Ford Pinto" ads.  Good thing I'm four years ahead!

S


----------



## Dune (Jan 14, 2012)

NH_Wood said:
			
		

> Dune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Four hundred and better from Boston to Cape Cod.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Jan 14, 2012)

Dune said:
			
		

> Four hundred and better from Boston to Cape Cod.



Holy crap.  I take it there are a lot of people that burn a cord a year in a fireplace and don't care what it costs?


----------



## Dune (Jan 14, 2012)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Dune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it is psychological. If I had to buy wood, I would pay the gas bill instead.


----------



## Remmy122 (Jan 15, 2012)

going for $160 "seasoned" here. This really surprises me since aot of people who arent normally selling wood are this year. Alot of landscapers picked up jobs during huricane Irene clean up and are now selling firewood (unseasoned and expensive). Considering I just split 3 cord of scrounged wood... Ill keep up with the scrounging!


----------



## clemsonfor (Jan 15, 2012)

http://columbia.craigslist.org/grd/2787757924.html

Just one add i pulled off CL for the town bout an hour and a half from me, much bigger city than near me. Looks like $85/ face cord, seasoned 1 year.  Plus you get "perfumed" smelling kindling?


----------



## Ratherbfishin (Jan 15, 2012)

It has gone up here too. Last year a cord was going for 140 to 150. Anyone asking 190 or above had better have a splinter proof rectum...This year however 190 seems to be the norm..some will go 225 or so but claim "it's the best wood"...I bought a tri axle load back in Oct. It's all cut into rounds but I'm struggling with time to get it all split and stacked to burn in the upcoming season...I guess that's where paying a bit more to have it delivered split and ready to stack is worth it...log length is cheaper out of the gate but when you figure in the time to process and gas,chains etc...not sure how much savings is there other than piece of mind you know how long the wood has been split/stacked...

Steve


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 15, 2012)

ratherbfishin said:
			
		

> It has gone up here too. Last year a cord was going for 140 to 150. Anyone asking 190 or above had better have a splinter proof rectum...This year however 190 seems to be the norm..some will go 225 or so but claim "it's the best wood"...I bought a tri axle load back in Oct. It's all cut into rounds but I'm struggling with time to get it all split and stacked to burn in the upcoming season...I guess that's where paying a bit more to have it delivered split and ready to stack is worth it...log length is cheaper out of the gate but when you figure in the time to process and gas,chains etc...not sure how much savings is there other than piece of mind you know how long the wood has been split/stacked...
> 
> Steve



It would be fun to track the average cost of wood on CL throughout the winter - seems like the sellers start to gouge folks as the season progresses and folks run low on wood. Cheers!


----------



## Dune (Jan 15, 2012)

Oil was higher last winter.


----------

